# Britts the same as Canada.



## Robert Bickle (2 Apr 2002)

I see the advance party of combat British troops have arrived in Afghanistan wearing basically the same color camouflage outfits as our troops. The British peace keepers in Kabul area also have the same dress....I wonder if they will catch the same flak from their bench sitters as our D.N.D. people did  ?..


----------



## enfield (2 Apr 2002)

I just them landing on the BBC. Your right, they are wearing temperate uniforms. 

However, there must be a reason for this since Britain certainly does have enough desert uniforms - it recently outfitted thousands of soldiers in desert combats for the ex in Oman. There are photos on the MoD website of the Marines getting ready onboard ships/back in England, and many of them have desert uniforms on.

Interestingly enough, the RAF flight crew was wearing desert uniforms....


----------



## Xavier Basora (11 Apr 2002)

Hi all:
I think it could also be that the temperate uniforms are also warmer than the desert one especially at night. I‘ve also noticed that the Marines tend to mix the temperate and deseret so it could be series of orders permitting elite soldiers to adopt a relaxed dress code as well as what‘s comfortbale.
By the way, when the French 8e RPIM laqnded in the Kabul airport they were wearing the centre-européen camo patterns and no one in France compalined about the troops being in danger   
xavier


----------



## scm77 (13 Nov 2003)

The reason DND caught flak for sending the soldiers to afghanistan with green camo was because the CF at that point didn‘t even have desert camo, so they didn‘t have a choice.


----------



## Slim (14 Nov 2003)

Case in point-they sold it all after the first gulf war...and then scrambled to buy it back from the same guy they sold it to at three times the price!  :crybaby:


----------



## stukirkpatrick (14 Nov 2003)

I remember reading somewhere that a benefit of the Canadians wearing temperate CADPAT is that it differentiates them more from the Americans that are still conducting ‘war‘ operations in the country and are not part of ISAF.

Maybe the British are following the same strategy?


----------



## mattoigta (14 Nov 2003)

You say the British peacekeeprs are wearing temperate dress. Think about that though, if youre a peace keeper, you want to make yourself stand out right?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (14 Nov 2003)

Guys, c‘mon!

Look how long it has taken to kit out the CF with the whole "Clothe the soldier" program. It has been 8 years plus now to get the gortex out to even part of the deployable forces. And the Cadpat! I mean jeez! How many of you have stories from work about guys having Cadpat pants but no shirt or pants that were 3+ sizes too big? Who here has the Cadpat boots? Or the ruck? We‘ve all seen pics of them or even the actual thing. Afghanistan kinda got bobbled around till Ottawa finally decided that we would go there. Even if we got the order in to the contractor to put a rush on 3-5 thousand set of desert Cadpat I doubt that any of the 3rd Pats would have seen it.  

One issue that was raised by some Pats was that the Desert cam of the USA were sticking out quite nicely at night in the mountains. Coincidently when most of today‘s fighting is done since we fight third world countries with NO NVG‘s. But we have them. 

VVV


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (5 Aug 2005)

That's kind of a vague Q. For instance they cock their troops in basic and battleschool, NOT THIS BIQ BULL@#$%. Their drill is the same as ours except for the rifle drill.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Aug 2005)

What are we arguing about on a three year-old thread?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> That's kind of a vague Q. For instance they cock their troops in basic and battleschool, NOT THIS BIQ BULL@#$%. Their drill is the same as ours except for the rifle drill.



Hey, still waiting for an answer to my question from here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33598.30.html

You talk about professionalism a lot in your posts, but I don't see you demonstrating much.  Certainly not by bumping a three year old thread and spreading misinformation.


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

I saw a post and I responded and how can you see professionalism, oh wait, what evening do you parade! You see we work all week and sometime weekend's!


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Aug 2005)

Whew aren't we bitter this evening, 

What's the matter Just finished defaulters and feel the need to vent before we have to go to bed and wake up early for toast meister duties?

dileas

tess


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

No, just had a shitty day (can I say that) babysitting SQ babies!


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

Oh yeah, do you guys get punished for AWOL, ND's and even have defaulter's. And if you get seven day's, is that 7 parade nights!


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Aug 2005)

ahh the old babysitting SQ babies...

Yes, yes, that made me want to use big words like "Professional" too...

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Aug 2005)

> Oh yeah, do you guys get punished for AWOL, ND's and even have defaulter's. And if you get seven day's, is that 7 parade nights!



Nope never had to do them, 

That's what you call professional...

dileas

tess


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

And that's how you get second rate soldier's, by allowing them to go unpunished!


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Aug 2005)

Punishment are for those that do wrong, 

Seems you do that quite a lot, just read some of your posts.

dileas

tess


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

Nope, typing error's, a few. Speaking my mind.


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Aug 2005)

Well if you spoke your mind, the post would be blank.

Keep up the digs on reservists, to make you feel better, and you will hear me speak my mind.

Oh ya I forgot this is a militia dominated board, as some will have you believe, yet you still keep coming back and mouthing off.

If you got something to offer, then do it, you want to insult and go tit for tat, just shuffle off.

dileas

tess


----------



## muskrat89 (23 Aug 2005)

BPC - Chill out on the rhetoric. This is your freebie. Professionals don't whine....


----------



## Danjanou (23 Aug 2005)

BITTER PPCLI CPL said:
			
		

> No, just had a shitty day (can I say that) babysitting SQ babies!



As most of us here have had to do that at one time or another (and even on evenings and weekends :) you're excused this time. ;D


----------



## paracowboy (23 Aug 2005)

BPC, 
lighten up Francis! Wow, are you really so insecure you have to immediately trot out tired insults? Have you never deployed with Reservists?


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

It wasn't that long ago when I was in that boat, and now watching them, it's kinda weird!


----------



## BITTER PPLCI CPL (23 Aug 2005)

The shitty assed attitude is gone, sorry boyz. Went waayyy off track there, anyways I'm logging off, my basement flooded gotta go! Next time I reply I'll be PROFESSIONAL! Touche for everyone!


----------



## geo (24 Aug 2005)

as has been pointed out, the Temperate pattern blends in well @ night... and differentiated us, in Kabul, from the US & German troops
Must imagine that UK & Cdn troops now carry both arid & temperate gear - allowing them to wear what is most appropriate for the occasion / situation.


----------

